# bluetooth pairing without a passcode?



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

Has anyone successfully paired a MS mouse with their touchpad? I just fiddled with it for 20 minutes or so without much luck. The main problem seems to be that I have to specify a passcode in Android when I go to pair something, but the mouse does not have a passcode at all. Is there a way to bypass the passcode or set it to "null"? I have a feeling this is obvious, but I only had 3 settings to look at, so I don't feel like I'm missing anything...


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Try 0000 as a passcode.


----------



## Sleeepy2 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you read that wrong. How are they supposed to enter 0000 on the mouse???
Maybe try left clicking 4 times. lol


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I have exactly the same problem pairing my Microsoft Bluetooth Presenter Mouse 8000


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

You might see if there's any documentation regarding how the OS, webOS or Android, reads in mouse input. If it reads it at all, the left-click should correspond to some kind of value; you'd then just have to mirror that value on the virtual keyboard.

The only problem I can think of off-hand is that you obviously won't know what the input is if you can't pair it. I thought perhaps of asking someone who managed to plug in a USB-mouse using one of those hubs and a converter, but it strikes me that a USB mouse might register different inputs than a bluetooth mouse.

Good luck.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Never tried to pair anything BT to my TouchPad, but to me the obvious question would be, how do you connect to your PC? Your mouse can't enter a code to do that either, to if you follow the same procedure to connect to the TouchPad, I would think it would work. I have seen others say they have connected a BT mouse, do a search and maybe you will find how they did it.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Never tried to pair anything BT to my TouchPad, but to me the obvious question would be, how do you connect to your PC? Your mouse can't enter a code to do that either, to if you follow the same procedure to connect to the TouchPad, I would think it would work. I have seen others say they have connected a BT mouse, do a search and maybe you will find how they did it.


Connecting to PC doesn't require me to enter any PIN but connecting to touchpad forces me to enter PIN ON THE TOUCHPAD. That's my concern.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Sleeepy2 said:


> I think you read that wrong. How are they supposed to enter 0000 on the mouse???
> Maybe try left clicking 4 times. lol


Uh, no. I was clearly referring to the Touchpad, not the mouse. I don't know about his specific model, but I have to enter 0000 for the passcode on my Touchpad when I pair my Bluetooth Mouse 5000. If it's something else, it should be in the manual.

macauman: When the Touchpad asks for a passcode, try entering 0000. That's usually what it is for devices like mice that have neither a screen nor a means to input a randomly generated passcode. If it's not, then as I said above it should be in your mouse's manual.


----------



## QuePaso (Jul 26, 2011)

CM9 has no option to allow for non-passworded bluetooth devices right now. The wii remote would work natively if this were possible, but it is not. I tried to open a ticket in the official CM issues list, but it was closed due to CM9 "not existing" officially yet.


----------



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

QuePaso said:


> CM9 has no option to allow for non-passworded bluetooth devices right now. The wii remote would work natively if this were possible, but it is not. I tried to open a ticket in the official CM issues list, but it was closed due to CM9 "not existing" officially yet.


Thanks! I was afraid that was the case. Good to have confirmation at least...


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Did my suggestion work for you?


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I actually tried 0000 1234 9999 and all the combinations I can think of, but no luck. Good to confirm that it is not supported yet.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

What model of Microsoft mouse is it?


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I am using the presenter 8000


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

From what I can find, that one doesn't have a hardcoded passkey to fall back on, so I think you're out of luck until support for pairing without a passkey gets added to CM9.

Like I said, though, most Bluetooth HID devices (including my own MS Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000) use the passkey 0000 when the host device requires one, so anyone else with trouble pairing should try that first.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Executor said:


> From what I can find, that one doesn't have a hardcoded passkey to fall back on, so I think you're out of luck until support for pairing without a passkey gets added to CM9.
> 
> Like I said, though, most Bluetooth HID devices (including my own MS Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000) use the passkey 0000 when the host device requires one, so anyone else with trouble pairing should try that first.


Thank you so much for your information. Hope that will be supported soon.


----------

